

Ask PG: When will HN get https authentication? - jasonlynes

I'm down in Austin for SXSW.  And while I love seeing poor bastards pop up on my Firesheep sidebar, I can't use HN due to my own name popping up in there every time I open the page.  When can we get https auth?
======
mhusby
I build this for adding GZIP to HN for browsing on my mobile, but as a nice
side effect it also does ssl

<https://quickhn.appspot.com/>

It is just a VERY simple proxy running on Google App Engine, if you want to
throw up your own the source is on github here

<https://github.com/matthusby/HN-Proxy>

~~~
gasull
It's down.

~~~
mhusby
Yeah, there isn't really any error handling. If hn returns an error it just
dies, just try reloading the page

------
JoelMcCracken
I think this is more of an "Ask PG".

------
JoachimSchipper
Patches are probably welcome.

